# Samsung galaxy tab s comprared to the tab 4



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

The are some minor differences but the big one is that the tab s has a higher quality screen (Super AMOLED instead of the plain lcd) with a much higher resolution. 2560x1600 as compared to the tab 4 at 1280x800


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I wonder what screen resolution translate to in surfing the web. I wonder how big of a deal that really is?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

mj12 said:


> I wonder what screen resolution translate to in surfing the web. I wonder how big of a deal that really is?


For regular web surfing and forums it really doesn't make too much difference at all. But if you take/view lots of photos and watch hi res movies and videos then it does make a big difference.


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I found an lg online for 219. $ and love it


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

If you are only using it for surfing, viewing photos and rarely use your phone to record or watch videos/movies then a mid-tier tablet should do. For me, higher resolutions don't really make sense on a small screen. Sure they look fancy and all but it's just not cost-efficient especially for non-power users.

-Paul
________________________________________________________________


----------



## jonn (Jul 22, 2013)

I do notice the difference even surfing the web, text, images and everything is crisper and clearer. Maybe I'm just more into detail but I do think its worth the extra money. Personally I'm most excited about the new e-ink Galaxy S6 case, this would be amazing for tablets especially.



> Samsung is reportedly to offer a special Galaxy S6 case that incorporates an e-ink screen, letting it double as a Kindle-style e-reader.


http://print24.com/blog/2015/01/samsung-tipped-to-offer-a-kindle-killing-e-ink-galaxy-s6-case/


----------



## PD_Lape (Nov 19, 2014)

jonn said:


> I do notice the difference even surfing the web, text, images and everything is crisper and clearer. Maybe I'm just more into detail but I do think its worth the extra money. Personally I'm most excited about the new e-ink Galaxy S6 case, this would be amazing for tablets especially.
> 
> 
> http://print24.com/blog/2015/01/samsung-tipped-to-offer-a-kindle-killing-e-ink-galaxy-s6-case/


Is it really worth the $200 extra if you are only using it for browsing? I really don't think so.

-Paul


----------



## jonn (Jul 22, 2013)

Well surfing, movies, everything looks better...


----------

